
NSA Spying Continues with Another Rubber Stamp - ghosh
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/03/nsa-spying-continues-another-rubber-stamp/106365/
======
strictnein
> "Obama and senior administration officials have repeatedly insisted that
> they will not act alone to end the program without Congress"

The guy really is quite interesting, no? Rails against congress, complains
they don't do anything, but could stop the NSA completely, without even an EO.
The NSA's parent org is the DoD. The DoD falls completely under the control of
the administration.

------
vmay
"Patriot Act"

"Freedom Act"

Oh, my...

